# Amber Trichomes



## franco3420 (Aug 12, 2017)

I'm on my second crop for the year. I'm growing "Chem dawg". If you go by the flowering time suggested by the seed co. they say 8-10weeks. I googled the same question and got several different flowering times but one said 3 months. I'm in day 85 of the plants and only see traces of amber trichomes. Should I keep letting them age until I see more ambers or should I cut the plant down at 90 days. It seems like a pretty long time for flowering.


----------



## RubyRed (Aug 12, 2017)

All in preference.  All tthe trichs solid cloudy and not one Amber?.  I have grow many strains that have lots of diffrent opinions on the flower time.  So really it boils down to what you want. when I grew out Chem Dawg  I took mine at 100 days and had spots of Amber.  Hope this helps


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 12, 2017)

What percentage of amber do you see? You should be ready for harvest,,,but the Triches will never lie. If you have alot of cloudy triches with some amber i would take them down,,,but to each his own.
You just dont want alot of clear triches,,,you want cloudy going to amber throughout.


----------



## WoodHippy (Aug 12, 2017)

Where did you harvest it last time. Did it do what want. Did you think it could be better.  But what Hopper said is a Good Rule to go by the First time.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 12, 2017)

Also something to remember is if you had any kind of issues with the plants during flower, that can affect how, when, and if it finishes correctly. Issues during flower cause the plant to pause its flowering function, and this can delay a harvest for 1 to several weeks. Also make sure you are looking at the trichomes under full spectrum light like sunlight. I have been fooled by the grow light spectrum before.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 12, 2017)

Hushpuppy said:


> Also something to remember is if you had any kind of issues with the plants during flower, that can affect how, when, and if it finishes correctly. Issues during flower cause the plant to pause its flowering function, and this can delay a harvest for 1 to several weeks. Also make sure you are looking at the trichomes under full spectrum light like sunlight. I have been fooled by the grow light spectrum before.



:yeahthat:


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 12, 2017)

WoodHippy said:


> Where did you harvest it last time. Did it do what want. Did you think it could be better.  But what Hopper said is a Good Rule to go by the First time.



And :yeahthat:


----------



## franco3420 (Aug 13, 2017)

WeedHopper said:


> What percentage of amber do you see? You should be ready for harvest,,,but the Triches will never lie. If you have alot of cloudy triches with some amber i would take them down,,,but to each his own.
> You just dont want alot of clear triches,,,you want cloudy going to amber throughout.



Thanks for the input. I may wait another 5 days.


----------



## franco3420 (Aug 13, 2017)

WoodHippy said:


> Where did you harvest it last time. Did it do what want. Did you think it could be better.  But what Hopper said is a Good Rule to go by the First time.



Thank you for your input.


----------

